# What does private treaty mean?



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I've seen this on quite a few websites. An adult or kid is listed as for sale by private treaty. Does it mean there are restrictions on the sale? Thanks!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It means that they want to keep the price of the animal private. I don't like it when they put that instead of a price, because they can change it from one phone call/email to the next.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...ya gotta email/call for the price. Some breeders do this to keep the price hidden from their competition...they don't want others seeing what they sold the animal for. There are other reasons too, but that can be a big one. I don't like seeing "private treaty" on anything for sale personally...and will usually just skip over those ads if I see that.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

When I do private treaty it's because, yes, I'm going to give the person who shows,does LA,milk test, ect a lower price than those who don't. It does make some people turn away, but I take that as they don't have much interest to begin with and if they are my best goats I care about where they go. I want the person to be interested in them.

Here is the definition from about.com in refrence to horses.
"Definition: A private treaty is an agreement or contract between a buyer and a seller or between a stallion and a mare owner. The agreement is made directly between the parties involved.

Breeders or sellers may wish to use a private treaty when they offer different terms for different situations. For example, a breeder may offer their stallion's services to purebreds, part-breds or grade mares, or mares of a specific type or bloodline at different rates. This allows the stallion owner some control over the type of mares they will breed their stallion too. Mares that they favor may be serviced at a lower cost to the mare owner, than those they consider a less desirable match for their stallion.

Sellers too, will sell horses by private treaty, allowing them to tailor the terms of each sale.
Examples:
The service for the stallion we wished to breed our mare to was offered by private treaty."


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Sounds like there are many factors to consider. My original thought was it meant "too expensive to list". Sounds like I wasn't too far off. 

I can certainly understand wanting to be selective on the type of home your goats go to or are bred with. I wanted a high quality purebred milker and one breeder I contacted wanted "show only" homes for the does I liked. Oh well. Their loss. I kept at and will be getting a gorgeous milker from great show lines this month :wahoo:


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> My original thought was it meant "too expensive to list". Sounds like I wasn't too far off.


Actually it could mean the opposite. Read what was said above.

I do private breeding treaties. Some people want a certain match made that I might not have planned. I quote them a price and they get all the kids born for one price. Could be 1, could be 4.

Or someone this year wanted me to AI a doe with some old semen from my tank and she just wanted a buckling, so I charged her 2X my normal kid price for doing it, she will get first choice and I will sell the other kids as normal.

For my bucks I do private treaties, the ones I want to prove out I might charge $50 or do it for free, if the herd is on test, shows or the owner is knowledgeable. Joe Smo down the road wants to use my buck because he heard the kids sell for big money, well its going to cost him $250 for a breeding.

Most big herds have private treaties, they want to know who you are... and some want to make sure you are not going to be competition. Being in another part of the country from them can be a positive if you show, it will stretch out their wins and prove out their herd in new markets.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Hobbyfarmer said:
> 
> 
> > My original thought was it meant "too expensive to list". Sounds like I wasn't too far off.
> ...


How do you figure out Joe Schmo from someone who is new, but wants good stock for their starter herd? It seems very off putting for a newbie like me in the goat world, you know?


----------

